# Lessons or teach myself?



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Get lessons. A private is typically bought as a half day (3 hours) or full-day session (6 hours). They are quite expensive at the major resorts. Well worth it if you can spare the coin. The other option is to post the area you're in and folks on here may have recommendations to other ski areas that have good instructors at more reasonable prices. 

That said, a group lesson will still be better than trying to figure it out on your own. If you get a group lesson outside of peak times you may even get lucky and find out you're the only one signed up.


----------



## bentobox (Sep 14, 2014)

Structured lessons from a professional instructor (especially one on one) are the difference between "getting by" and being on the path to being a good rider when you're starting out.

I still take a lesson every now and again.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i can't really speak of how much lessons help or don't help because i never took one so all i can really tell you is that it is possible to learn on your own.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm self taught and wish that I would have taken a lesson or two. Spending a few bucks to avoid developing bad habits and possible bodily injury is well worth it - in my opinion.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never taken a lesson, but plan to do a 1 on 1 this year. The instructors are better than me , so i am sure to learn something. 

The hard part is figuring out what to ask for help on. I am not interested in becoming more of park rider, but it's my obvious weaker skill. I can hit all size rails, so maybe help on hitting jumps, or more to my liking would be help hitting drop offs in a free ride setting. Can you do that in a lesson?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

When I first started, I took the group lesson that came with my rental and lift ticket. It was enough to get me started, then the next season I took a private to try and overcome some blocks and bad habits. I think it worked out pretty well.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Private lesson. Spend the money.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I taught myself several years ago. Finally last season I decided to take an "advanced" lesson at Jackson Hole. It was eye opening. I didn't realize all of the bad habits I had. And now I have to work on not resort back to those habits. If I had to do it over again I would have started off taking lessons. Every season from now on I plan on taking lessons. It's always good to have someone analyzing your riding and telling you what you could be doing differently.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I second LuckyRVA. I was self-taught, and thought I was doing quite well. Then had a private lesson and found out I was doing a lot of stuff wrong. Since then I've made a point of taking one private lesson every season. Even if the instructor is mediocre, you still can get some gold out of it.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I third the motion on the self-taught riders here too. This would be my fourth season and most of my self-teaching is from watching better riders and pointers from my snowboard instructor neighbor whenever i had the chance to ride with him. I am sure i have bad habits, but someday i'll get a private lesson and be a much better rider. So if you can afford it now,go with it group or private. Have fun this season!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I took private lessons to start, I did three consecutive days one on one. It was worth every penny and I was able to safely ride terrain people who had been riding much longer than me struggled with. 
Following those lessons I did group lessons for freestyle, I learned so much faster and safer then how I was doing it on my own. Pretty much every trick I have I learned at a lesson (except for 3's those were based on Snomie info and feedback from Jed)


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Donutz said:


> I second LuckyRVA. I was self-taught, and thought I was doing quite well. Then had a private lesson and found out I was doing a lot of stuff wrong. Since then I've made a point of taking one private lesson every season. Even if the instructor is mediocre, you still can get some gold out of it.


Pretty much this ^^^ although I still haven't taken a proper lesson. I started off self-taught, and by riding with people more experienced than myself, caught some of my bad habits and corrected them. Then I started dating an instructor at my local hill who helped me smooth out some other areas where I needed help. This year i do want to invest in a good intermediate-advanced lesson - we will see if I can fit that in the budget.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Or you could date an intermediate to advanced instructor! this statement is a joke and should not be taken as real opinion or advice.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> Or you could date an intermediate to advanced instructor! this statement is a joke and should not be taken as real opinion or advice.


Well y'know, I'm not with that instructor guy anymore...so it IS time to find some fresh meat for this season...

:hairy:


bwahaha your disclaimer sounds like a commercial


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It depends. Are you a good self learning person or you get frustrated when things don't work out?
Everybody comes in different shapes and colors. Some people learn stuff real fast some just can't get the feel of it.
Also depends on your finical situation and stuff. I live 20 minutes to a small bunny hill and I had plenty time to go try see what works what doesn't.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

If you do go the private lesson route, make sure you budget enough to tip the instructor. They really don't get much of the money for the lesson, unless it is a repeat customer and they have worked enough seasons to get a higher rating with the resort. I don't know all the specifics of how it works, but a lot of people rightfully don't understand that tips are customary. If you do a full day lesson, you should also consider buying them lunch. 

Anyhow, I just figured most people don't know the routine if it is their first lesson. I'm not an instructor, but have paid for private lessons and also have some friends that were former instructors. Good luck whichever direction you decide to go!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I didn't tip on my first couple of lessons and I feel really bad about that.

I'm a little dense sometimes...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

LESSONS...self-taught riding 11 seasons...I'm sure would have progressed much faster...do the lessons.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I didn't tip on my first couple of lessons and I feel really bad about that.
> 
> I'm a little dense sometimes...


I suspect most people don't think to tip initially given how expensive the lessons are at resorts. I had no idea how much money the resorts took from the lesson and how little the instructors get on an hourly basis (until they have multiple seasons and a steady base of repeat customers). At least this is the case with most of the Vail Resorts properties.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> LESSONS...self-taught riding 11 seasons...I'm sure would have progressed much faster...do the lessons.


+1. 

Getting rid of bad habits is way harder that picking them up.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm planning to take a lesson myself at Jay peak. Can anybody recommend a good instructor?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i have been riding for 14 years now and as i said before, i am self taught but with all this "bad habit" talk i'm kinda feeling self conscious right now lol. i don't struggle with anything and i can ride any terrain that i encounter just fine. can you guys elaborate more on your bad habits that you had once developed? like specific things you were doing "wrong"?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i have been riding for 14 years now and as i said before, i am self taught but with all this "bad habit" talk I'm kinda feeling self conscious right now lol. i don't struggle with anything and i can ride any terrain that i encounter just fine. can you guys elaborate more on your bad habits that you had once developed? like specific things you were doing "wrong"?


Ruddering. Failure to use weight transfer properly (fore and aft as well as port and starboard). Too much arms. Not using your knees enough.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Counter rotation, stiff hip n legs, and weight on back leg are the ones I usually see when watching intermediates riding our slopes. Come time, you may figure out yourself that this is wrong, but I'd assume, an instructor would point that out soon (faster progression).


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

oh ok. i'm not really sure if i'm doing anything wrong but when i ride but i ride pretty effortlessly if that means anything lol. i'm gonna pay closer attention to how i ride this season to see if i'm doing something wrong.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Ruddering. Failure to use weight transfer properly (fore and aft as well as port and starboard). Too much arms. Not using your knees enough.


Yup, ruddering was a big one for me. Pretty much had to take a step backwards and learn how to turn again, this time the right way. I actually figured out I was doing it wrong without anyone telling me. I always watch other people and noticed a big difference between how I was turning and how decent riders were turning. Then I watched other people who used their back foot like me...and a light bulb went off in my head. 
Nailing those subtle movements that you can't see when watching others was also tricky - I didn't have anyone to tell me about them, so I didn't know. I've found a lot of helpful people in my snowboard journey who have helped me progress my riding. I typically don't have much extra money for any lessons after passes, gear, and travel expenses...so I think I've done pretty good for not having any. Wanting to get into a more freestyle vibe with my all-mountain riding, I really think it's going to be something I have to do in order to learn these tricks properly.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Radio, if you haven't yet, check out snomie.com, our member Jed's site. Lots of helpful videos. Also, snowboard addiction has a subscription video series that are awesome, they're a member too.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Radio, if you haven't yet, check out snomie.com, our member Jed's site. Lots of helpful videos. Also, snowboard addiction has a subscription video series that are awesome, they're a member too.


I've actually been watching a lot of the snowboard addiction videos - very helpful. I think what I'm going to try and do this year is record myself somehow - especially if I don't have anyone to watch me and let me know what I need to fix when I'm learning these tricks. That's what I did when I was learning how to tricks with a hula hoop. I self-taught doing that as well using youtube tutorials. Recording myself was a HUGE help in progressing - and I must say I'm pretty good with a hoop.  It's easier to record myself with a hoop in a park than on a snowboard on the slopes though. Definitely stoked to get into it all!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

ah yes, the ruddering. sometimes i do that but it's on purpose. some turns are too sharp an narrow to take at a high speed and sometimes i don't feel like slowing it down with a carve so i bomb into the turn and rip the crap out of it lol. plus if the mountain is crowded so many people take those turns so slow that i either have to slow down to their pace (fuck that) or fly past them and drag out the turn. i'm gonna check out those videos too because now i'm curious.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Snowboard addiction videos are the best IMO, bought there videos and also on there monthly program.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Snowboard addiction videos are the best IMO, bought there videos and also on there monthly program.


+1

Also took some classes last season. Didn't like instructor... Gonna try this year another mountain.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

after looking at some of those videos i don't think i'm doing anything wrong. there was a lot of great info on those videos. i never looked at things that way. i never really put much thought into it at all actually. i just learned by doing. basically kinda feeling my way through the process. i guess that's why i wouldn't be a great snowboarding teacher lol. a couple years ago my bro, who was still a beginner, was trying to get me to help him and give him pointers and my responses were basically "i don't know, just do it" lol. if you're the type of person to get frustrated easily then i would definitely recommend lessons. i'm more of the type of person to just wing it and see what happens. plus as i said, i've been riding for 14 years (i started when i was 14) so i think i've forgotten a lot about what it was like to be a beginner and the thought process of still trying to grasp the concept. all i can really remember is that it was difficult to get the hang of it at first.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I second LuckyRVA. I was self-taught, and thought I was doing quite well. Then had a private lesson and found out I was doing a lot of stuff wrong. Since then I've made a point of taking one private lesson every season. Even if the instructor is mediocre, you still can get some gold out of it.


Same here only I haven't taken a lesson yet. At my hill I can get a pass for less money if I take 3 group lessons (go figure). That is my plan this year only I'm going to take the lessons switch :rofl2: 

In retrospect, I kind of wish I took lessons back in the day. I can ride down the hill pretty damn well, but I have doubts in my technique at times. In fact I think I have found ways to compensate for my lack of technique to still get down faster than most :jumping1:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i think i can work on absorbing moguls/bumps better. i can weave through them and i've actually gone straight through them before but after watching one of the videos and seeing those guys just bounce off mounds and powder through the glades with ease i think i need to work on it (i've seen people do it in videos before but couldn't really understand how that's even possible) because unfortunately we don't get enough snow here to do that so i'll have to practice on mogul runs.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i think i can work on absorbing moguls/bumps better. i can weave through them and i've actually gone straight through them before but after watching one of the videos and seeing those guys just bounce off mounds and powder through the glades with ease i think i need to work on it (i've seen people do it in videos before but couldn't really understand how that's even possible) because unfortunately we don't get enough snow here to do that so i'll have to practice on mogul runs.


Just realize that's as long as you're under control, there's no _wrong_ way to snowboard. There's just techniques that make your riding more efficient and allow you to progress and get the most out of your riding.:hairy:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

that's a good point. i didn't think of it like that.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

At my local WI hill the lessons are about 1 hour, whether group, private, or semi private. I started with my son, he was 9 I was 44. 

For semi private / small group, it seems the cost is about 1.5x the price of the lift ticket. For us, the difference each lesson makes is tremendous. It can make a big dent in your lift ticket budget, but, makes each day of riding so much better.

We sometimes go in with a skill to work on; over the years its been things like transitions, or working heelside, or getting started in park. Sometimes we go in just looking for improvement, or making sure we don't start the season with bad habits.

Usually the instructor watches us do a run or two, keeping an eye out for "bad habit" kinda things, then we'll go into our agenda if we have one. 

I skied in my 20's. I refused lessons for years. Yes I could make it down a hill but once I started taking lessons my ability skyrocketed. I had the same major improvements with snowboarding lessons.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The only reason I'm snowboarding now is because of a lesson. MI tourism offers a bargain deal. At participating resorts,.. a NooB can get a deal for $40 for a lesson, rental and lift ticket. The helmet rental cost $5 more! Shit the lift pass was $35 regularly!

I figured WTF,.. I'll risk a hip for $40! Turns out where I went, it wasn't much of a lesson. I was a 50 year old in a group with 8-10 tweens, on a tiny hill. Once the instructor saw that I could stand up,.. he pretty much left me to figure it out myself. But it was enough to get me solidly hooked!

Once I got my own gear and headed north for a slightly bigger hill,.. I was just starting to figure out how to link turns so, I took a real, private lesson. That helped me progress immensely! Next season, I took a switch lesson from the same guy,… I ride switch better than a lotta guys who've been riding way longer, (..and better) than I have!

I'm a lesson advocate, 100%!! Even if you're Roger Rah Rah! (…you know, Suzie Cream Cheese's boyfriend!)  And a natural athlete? I still think it's a good idea and a great investment in your skills!


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I did not know about the tipping the instructor so good to know about that before hand.

I'm at least 40 min away from a place in my sate but it's not super great but it's a hill lol, I figure I would start and take my lessons, I don't remember what the rates were. And I don't know what the going rate is.. $300?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

$300!??? are you looking for a private lesson or something? there's no way a mountain will charge anything close to that.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If that was a 3 hour private lesson at a big Mountain Resort? I wouldn't think that would actually be too out of line! $100 an hour? for a Vail or Breck private lesson? That really wouldn't shock me.

I paid between $75-$90 for private lessons at a resort in MI! (…don't get me wrong, he was an outstanding instructor!) but this is MI! It ain't Colorado! And yes,.. Tip the instructor!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been taking lessons every year for the past 6-7 years. The hills around my place offer night group lessons for the season for about $100 (lift tickets included) Pretty hard to go wrong for that price and it gives me a group to ride with one night a week every week. My group has been together for quite a while now and we usually hash out what we want to work on over beers at the first lesson.

Even after all these lessons, I still get something out of each one: either a little tip or drill or the prevention of a bad habit.

I've never taken just a single lesson, but my first thought would be to question how much I could take away from it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

$250-280 Is the price of a group 3 day lesson in vail.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> If that was a 3 hour private lesson at a big Mountain Resort? I wouldn't think that would actually be too out of line! $100 an hour? for a Vail or Breck private lesson? That really wouldn't shock me.
> 
> I paid between $75-$90 for private lessons at a resort in MI! (…don't get me wrong, he was an outstanding instructor!) but this is MI! It ain't Colorado! And yes,.. Tip the instructor!


he didn't give any specifics so i don't know if he meant for a 1, 2, 3 etc. hour lesson. or if it was a group, private, or a non-resort private lesson. if he meant lessons from a resort instructor then a lift ticket will probably be included in the price. if it's $100 per hour and doesn't include a lift ticket i'd say it's not worth it but that's just my opinion.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

$300 for a lesson better include a happy ending.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I think private lessons in vail are around $700/day but that basically gets you the instructor and you can take a total of 6 people. If you split the cost it's like having a group lesson with your friends. 

I have never taken a people lesson, I keep saying I will but never do.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I was going to have my lessons in CT so I'm sure it was far less, I was not sure what the going rate is but I see it would a bit less here heh I figure maybe a 1 or 2 hour private lesson?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I got my first lesson ever at Snowmass last year (group of 2, much cheaper than a private lesson) as I wanted someone to check out my technique but it ended just being "a ride all over the resort finding good terrain" all day lesson.

I know my technique is lacking being self taught, but the only advice I got was I needed to "commit" more in tough situations (gnar terrain etc) rather than wuss out. My state of fitness was the reason for that.

I think that a better instructor would have actually given me advice on technique so I second the idea of asking around for a good instructor.

Still had an awesome day though :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> I know my technique is lacking being self taught, but the *only advice I got was I needed to "commit" more in tough situations (gnar terrain etc) rather than wuss out.*
> 
> ...Still had an awesome day though :hairy:


Yeah,.. that all sounds pretty vague! Did he mean you weren't committing, "wussing out" by going to the back seat, leaning back, too many speed checks, what? :facepalm3: You'd think he'd at least be specific! :shrug:

Glad you had a fun day riding and all tho!


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I should have no problems bringing my own gear, I suspect when it's time for a new board I might have to spring for a wide I seem to be right on the threshold.

Just more concerned of my boot toe catching My boost size is 10.5 so I may be ok


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MikeCL said:


> ….I suspect when it's time for a new board I might have to spring for a wide I seem to be right on the threshold.
> 
> Just more concerned of my boot toe catching My boost size is 10.5 so I may be ok



*NO!!!! * :no2: You do *NOT* need a wide board! *PERIOD!*


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah that's why I edited it


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Side story. 

Golf self taught, low 80's high 70's played only two seasons. 

Talked into some lessons.

Spent many hours implementing corrections from Golf Pro.

Destroyed my game. 

Stopped playing for over 30 years. :excl:

Taught me never to mindlessly follow someones instructions. :facepalm1:

Tried and true method. :embarrased1:

Excessive amounts of practice, study and preparation. :snowboard3::snowboard1:

Confirmed by a lifetime of results. :hairy:

I'm not telling you it's going to be easy...

I'm just telling you it's going to be worth it.:jumping1:

Season Pass + > # quality days = :snowboard4::snowboard3:


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I took classes in NY takes 150 for privet 1 hour. Group of 3 is 80 for also an hour.


----------



## purespin (Oct 21, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> The only reason I'm snowboarding now is because of a lesson. MI tourism offers a bargain deal. At participating resorts,.. a NooB can get a deal for $40 for a lesson, rental and lift ticket. The helmet rental cost $5 more! Shit the lift pass was $35 regularly!
> 
> I figured WTF,.. I'll risk a hip for $40! Turns out where I went, it wasn't much of a lesson. I was a 50 year old in a group with 8-10 tweens, on a tiny hill. Once the instructor saw that I could stand up,.. he pretty much left me to figure it out myself. But it was enough to get me solidly hooked!
> 
> ...


Hi chomps1211,

Just wondering what is the difference between normal lesson and switch lesson? My goal of this coming season is switch riding.

Thx


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

purespin said:


> Hi chomps1211,
> 
> Just wondering what is the difference between normal lesson and switch lesson? My goal of this coming season is switch riding.
> 
> Thx


You tell the instructor that you're going to ride switch. And then they don't treat you like it's your first day, since you should already know _how _to ride, just lack the muscle memory.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Learn how to ride first then practice switch.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

purespin said:


> Hi chomps1211,
> 
> Just wondering what is the difference between normal lesson and switch lesson? My goal of this coming season is switch riding….





Deacon said:


> You tell the instructor that you're going to ride switch. And then they don't treat you like it's your first day, since you should already know _how _to ride, just lack the muscle memory.


Deacon's answer is essentially correct. If you are having any difficulty in mastering anything about riding switch you should let them know. That way if there is a particular technique or tip, trick he can pass along,..?

In my case, I had just gotten to be fairly decent at riding regular on my big mountain board. It was a directional twin with almost 2 inches of setback to it. So when I was turned around and riding switch? I was for all intents and purposes, _riding a completely different board._

I could get turned around switch easy enough. I could ride it straight switch, I could "Heelside" turn that board back around to regular againg. But I _could not_ for the life of me, complete a toeside turn switch without crashing! Not once!

Prior to my switch lesson? I could not link a single turn while switch. My instructor gave me a few tips and technique tricks for making that happen while on my directional deck, and that was enough to let me get past my problem!

So let your instructor know about any issues you might be having trying to get switch down!


----------

